
Bing Just Beat Yahoo Worldwide - acconrad
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/statcounter_bing_just_beat_yahoo_for_first_time.php
======
acconrad
If this happened a decade ago, this would have been huge...but it's worth the
quick read just to see the graph of how ridiculously lackluster this
accomplishment is.

